# Dumbass!



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

English pride; idiot meets patience.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah , i saw that before , what a douche


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Outstanding! Like I always say, I dont want to start a fight, but I will bloody well finish it! haha!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

What a dumbass. It always surprises me that the so called tough guys always try to threaten and intimidate with their *hands down* and puff out their chests. Stupid jerkwad deserved a stiff jab to the nose.

-Restita


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

He's lucky he picked on an upstanding and decent man and didn't get the boots laid to him. Chris


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah i have seen this many times, i love it


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I mostly took note of the nice bike in driveway!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought they were gonna make out for a second.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its always the calm guys in an altercation that are the deadliest . like August West said, hes lucky he didnt get the boots laid on him. Boots to Asses !


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha, what a knob, but I love a video with a happy ending.


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

Far too late and not nearly enough. That palmwad should have been decked much earlier, had the guts kicked out of him, and then been placed in the trashcan.

I love seeing the "Billy Badass" types get flattened, though. Cute how tough he wasn't there at the end.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I thought they were gonna make out for a second.


I'm glad you all agree; a friend of mine wanted to see martial arts in a real fight, this was one of the best examples I could find. Note the way he's doing the absolute basic push and sweeping arms defence (before he clocks him one) and how he's not put off by the jeers. I believe it's some form of Karate, but you'd be hard pressed not to find these basics in almost any martial art ... that kid was such an idiot, obviously showing off to the girls, he's lucky he didn't get killed.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

SlingGal said:


> What a dumbass. It always surprises me that the so called tough guys always try to threaten and intimidate with their *hands down* and puff out their chests. Stupid jerkwad deserved a stiff jab to the nose.
> 
> -Restita


tee-hee, he's obviously an idiot. Did you see the way he staggered about once hit; no idea strong enough to strengthen his brain.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I wouldn't have been so kind as the M.A. guy was. I'd have handed him his a$$ while he was picking up his teeth at about 30 seconds into the vid. Restita is 100% correct.

BTW, I was a karate student about 40 years ago. I also lived in some very tough areas in my youth. In addition, I spent a lifetime (42 yrs) in the construction trades among the weightlifters, boxing "champs", and various other tough guys. Somehow I managed to come out of fighting with these menaces with a still-pretty face and all my teeth. Even though I spent most of that time at 5'-9" and under 175 lb. (Now I am still 5-9, but weigh in at 230, hah!. . . though I know that really isn't funny, my friends.)

Sling Gal, you got it right. An idiot shows himself right away and is dispensed with in short order most of the time.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Well there you go fast hands out guns a fast gob basic fighting stance open hands i like it


----------

